# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون السجل التجاري اليمني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون السجل التجاري اليمني
قرار جمهوري بالقانون رقم (33) لسنة 1991م بشأن السجل التجاري
مع التعديلات المقررة بموجب القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م و القانون رقم (14) لسنة 1999م


رئيس مجلس الرئاسة ، 
بعد الإطلاع على اتفاق إعلان الجمهورية اليمنية .
وعلى دستور الجمهوري اليمنية .
وعلى القرار الجمهوري رقم (1) لسنة 1990م بتشكيل مجلس الوزراء.
وبعد موافقة مجلس الرئاسة .
قــــرر:
الفصل الأول
التسمية والتعاريف
مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون قانون السجل التجاري.
مادة (2) : لأغراض هذا القانون يكون للألفاظ والعبارات التالية المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها أينما وردت في هذا القانون ألا إذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك.
الجمهورية : الجمهورية اليمنية .
الوزارة : وزارة التموين والتجارة .
الوزير : وزير التموين والتجارة .
السجل التجاري : دفتر خاص بالتجار تخصص فيه صحيفة لكل شخص يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون .
التـاجر : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يمتهن النشاط التجاري بقصد الشراء أو البيع أو التأجير والمقاولون أيا كانوا والسماسرة والوكلاء بالعمولة والقومسيونجيه ..والوكلاء والوسطاء التجاريون أيا كانوا والمستوردون والمصدرون والمشتغلون بالأعمال البنكية والنقل البحري أو البري أو الجوي والشركات بكافة أنواعها وأيا كان غرضها وكل من احترف أحد الأعمال التجارية أو نصت قوانين الجمهورية على اعتباره تاجراً .
الفصل الثاني
وجبات التاجر وطلبات السجل التجاري
مادة (3) :
1 - يجب على التاجر الفرد أن يتقدم بطلب قيد اسمه في السجل التجاري وذلك خـلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريـخ افتتاح المحل أو تملكه أو افتتاح الفرع أو الوكالة وان يرفق بالطلب المستندات أو البيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .
2 - علي مدراء الشركات المؤسسة في الجمهورية أو التي يقع مركزها الرئيسي فيها التـقدم بطلب قيد الشركة في السجل التجاري خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إنشائها أو التـرخيص لها وان يرفقوا بطلب القيد نسخة معمدة من عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي وقرار الترخيص بالنسبة لشركات الأموال العامة واصل عقد التأسيس بالنسبة لشركات الأشخاص والمستندات والبيانات الأخرى التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.
3 - على المسئولين والممثلين القانونيين للمؤسسات والهيئات العامـة التي تباشر نشاطا تجاريـا أو الجمعيات التعاونية التي تكون لها أغراض تجارية تقديم طلبات القيد في السجـل التجاري خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إنشائها أو الترخيص لها ويرفق بطلب القيد نسخة من قانون المؤسسة أو الهيئة العامة وترخيص الجهة المختصة والنظام الأساسي بالـنسبة للجمعيات التعاونية والمستندات والبيانات الأخرى التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .
4 - على الأشخاص المسئولين عن أداره فروع أو وكالات تجارية تابعة لشـركات أو منشات أجنبية مركزها الرئيسي خارج الجمهوريةأن يتقدموا بطلب قيد الفرع أو الوكالة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الحصول على الوكالة وان يرفقوا بطلب القيد صوره من عقد تأسيس الشركة الأجنبية ونظامها الأساس واتفاقية التوكيل مع ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية معمدة من جهـة مختصة والمستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية وتتعدد طلبات القيد في السجل التجاري بتعدد المحلات والفروع والوكالات التي تتبع التاجر الفرد أو الاعتباري إذا كانت
منفصلة عن المحل أو المركز الرئيسي حسب موقع كل منها.
مادة (4) : على الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون إخطارمكتب السجل التجاري المختص بكل تغيير يطرأ على البيانات المقيدة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ حصول التغيير وان يرفقوابالطلب المستندات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون .
مادة (5) : يجدد القيد في السجل التجاري سنويا ويقدم الطلب من المقيدين في هذا السجل خلال الشهر الأول لانقضاء سنة من تاريخ القيد أو من تاريخ أخر تجديد وان يرفقوا بالطلب المستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.
مادة (6) : يجوز لأي شخص الحصول على صورة مستخرجة من السجل التجاري بعد دفع الرسوم المستحقة عن أي تاجر له بيانات مثبته في السجل التجاري وفي حالة عدم وجود تسجيل يعطى الطالب شهادة سلبية بذلك ولا يجوز أن تشمل الصورة المستخرجة على أحكام إشهار الإفلاس إذا رد إليه اعتباره كما لا يجوز أن تشمل على قرارات الحجر أو الحجز إذا ما رفعا كما يجوز لآي شخص الإطلاع على بيانات أو وثائق أي تاجر في مكتب السجل بعد دفع الرسوم المستحقة . 
مادة (7) :
1 - على كل تاجر مشمول بأحكام هذا القانون أن يذكر في مكاتباته ومطبـوعاته المتعلقة بأعمـاله التجارية وعلى واجهة محلة التجاري رقم السجل التجاري الخاص به واسمه التجاري وان تكون هذه البيانات مطابقة للبيانات الواردة في التجاري.
2 - يجب أن تعرض شهادة القيد في السجل التجاري أو نسخة منها في مكان ظاهر في المحل التجاري الذي تخصة هذه الشهادة.
مادة (8) : على التاجر أو ورثته أو أولياء هؤلاء أو أوصيائهم أو المصفيين بحسب الأحـوال أن يطلبوا كتـابيا شطب القيد في السجل التجاري خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ حدوث أي من الأحوال التالية:
أ - ترك التاجر تجارته نهائيا سواء باعتزال التجارة أو الهجرة أو نقل ملكية المحل إلى شخص أخر أو لأي سبب كان .
ب - وفاة التاجر .
جـ - تصفية الشركة سواء كانت التصفية بالاتفاق أو بناء على عقد الشركة أو بحكم قضائي أو بقرار من جهة الاختصاص ويرفق بطلب شطب القيد صورة طلب القيد الأصلي وصور طلبات التعديل أن حدث والمستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .
مادة (9) : إذا لم يقدم طلب شطب القيد من الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في المادة (8) من هـذا القانون .. جاز لمكتب السـجل أن يمحو القيد من تلقاء نفسه بعد التأكد من الأسباب الموجبة له وان يبلغ ذلك إلى صاحب الشان والجهات ذات العلاقة خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ هذا الإجراء.
الفصل الثالث
أحكام عامة
مادة (10) : تنشأ بقرار وزاري مكاتب للسجل التجاري في عواصم المحافظات وفي أي منطقة أخرى في المحافظة وذلك حسب تطور النشاط التجاري فيها تقوم بقيد أسماء التجار الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون سواء كانوا من اليمنيين أو الأجانب مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الاستثمار . 
مادة (11) :
1 - يحظر مزاولة التجارة في محل تجاري ما لم يكن صاحبه مقيداً في السجل التجاري الذي يقع في دائرته المحل التجاري وتكتسب صفة التاجر من تاريخ القيد في السجل مالم يثبت تلك الصفة بطريقة أخرى .
2 - لا يجوز لأحد أن يعمـل بصفة مستورد أو مصدر أو مقاول أو سمسار أو وكيل بالعمولة أيا كان إذا لم يكن له محل ثابت في الجمهورية يباشر فيه مهنته .
3 - يحق للوزير إعفاء صغار التجار الذين يحدد هم من الخضوع لا حكام هذا القانون .
مادة (12) :
1 - على كافة الهيئات المختصة التي يرخص لها بتوقيع الجزاءات وتعيين المقيمين للمحجور عليهم أو رفع الحجر عنهم أو تعيين الوكلاء عن الغائبين أو عزلهم أو إصدار أحكام بحل الـشركات أو بطلانها أو تعيين المصفين لها أو عزلهم أو إصدار أحكام بإشهار الإفلاس أو إلغائها أو تعيين وقت للتوقف عن دفع الديون أو أحكام قفل التفليسة أو إعادة فتحها أو أحكام إعادة الاعتبار أو الأوامر الصادرة في الصلح الواقي من الإفلاس أو بالحجز على أموال التاجر أن تخطر مكاتب السجل المختصة بصورة من الأحكام أو الأوامر النهائية وعلى المكاتب المذكورة قيد ملخص هذه الأحكام في الصحيفة الخاصة . 
2 - على الجهات ذات العلاقة بالتجار عدم البت في أي معاملة متعلقة بتجارتهم أو أعمالهم التجارية إلاَّ بعد تأكدها من حصول هؤلاء على القيد أو التجديد في السجل التجاري تنفيذا لاحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (13) : لموظفي السجل التجاري صلاحية التفتيش على المحلات التجارية الواقعة في دائرة اختصاصهم للتحقق من أتباع المسئولين عنها لاحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (14) : يجوز لمن رفضـت طلباتهم بالقيد أو التجديد أو بالتغبير أو بالشطب من السجل التجاري التقدم بتظلماتهم كتابيا إلى الوزير خلال ثلاثين يوما تاريخ رفض الطلب ويكون قرار الوزير نهائيا غير قابل للطعن 
مادة (15) : تقوم الوزارة بإصدار صحيفة خاصة تتعلق بإشهار بيانات المقيدين لديها في عموم مناطق الجمهورية تسمى (جريدة الأسماء التجارية) كما تنشر فيها بيانات عن أعمال السجل الأخرى من تعديلات أو تجديدات أو شطب وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية البيانات التي يتم شهرها في هذه الجريدة .

الفصل الرابع
الجزاءات
مـادة (16) :
1 - كل من خالف أحكام الفقرة (1) من المادة (3) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية عن كل شهر تأخير عن الموعد المحدد لتقديم الطلب قدرها (1000) ألف ريال.
2 - كل من خالف أحكام الفقرتين (2) و (3) من المادة (3) من هذا القانون يجازي بغرامة مالية عن كل شهر تأخير عن الموعد المحدد لتقديم الطلب قدرها (2500) ريال آلفين وخمسمائة ريال .
3 - كل من خالف أحكام الفقرة (4) من المادة (3) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية عن كل شهر تأخير عن الموعد المحدد لتقديم الطلب قدرها (4000) ريال أربعة آلاف ريال . 
4 - كل من خالف أحكام الفقرة (1) من المادة (11) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية قدرها (1000) ريال آلف ريال وتتعدد الغرامات بتعدد المحلات أو الفروع أو الوكالات التي لم تقدم طلبات القيد عنها ويصدر قرار بغلق المحل بالإضافة إلى الغرامات إذا تجاوزت فترة التأخير ثلاثة اشهر. 
مادة (17) : كل من خالف أحكام المادتين (4)،(5) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية قدرها (1000) ريال آلف ريال وذلك عن كل شهر ينقضي دون التقدم بطلب التأشير بالتعديل أو بالتجديد في الموعد المحدد 
مادة (18) : كل من خالف أحكام المادة (7) من هذا القانون يجازي بغرامة مالية قدرها (2000) ألفين ريال وتضاعف الغرامة في حالة العود. 
مادة (19) : كل من خالف أحكام المادة (8) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية قدرها (2000) ريال ألفين ريال ويستثنى من ذلك ورثة التاجر المتوفى.
مادة (20) : كل من خالف الفقرة (2) من المادة (11) من هذا القانون يجازى بغرامة مالية قدرها (2000) ريال ألفين ريال عن كل شهر يزاول فيه مهنته ويوقف نشاط المخالف إذا استمر في مزاولة نشاطه دون تقديم طلب القيد.
مادة (21) : مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة اشد ينص عليها قانون آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن شهرين ولا تزيد عن سنة أو بغرامة لاتقل عن خمسة آلاف ريال (5000)ريال خمسة آلاف ولا تزيد عن (10000)ريال عشر آلاف ريال كل من :
أ - قدم بيانات غير صحيحة متعلقة بطلب القيد أو التأشير في السـجل التجاري أو التجديد أو المحو ويقوم مكتب السجل التجاري المختص بالإجراءات اللازمة للتصحيح بعد تنفيذ العقوبة .
ب - ذكر على واجهة محلة أو على إحدى المراسلات أو المطبوعات أو الأوراق المتعلقة بتجارته اسما تجاريا أو رقم قيد ليس له أو ذكر ما يفيد القيد مع عدم حصوله .
مادة (22) : كل خالف المادة (24) من هذا القانون يجازى عن كل شهر تال للمدة المحددة لتقديم طلبات أو توفيق أو ضاع الأشخاص المقيدين قبل صدور هذا القانون يعاقب بغرامة قدرها(3000)ريال ثلاثة آلاف ريال 
مادة (23) :
1 - يكون توقيعا الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بقرار من مدير عام السجل التجاري أو مدير فرع الوزارة وذلك بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والتحقيقات التي يجريها مكتب السجل التجاري الذي وقعت المخالفة في دائرة اختصاصه.
2 - لا يجوز توقيع أي جزاء إلا بعد سماع أقوال المخالف أو من يمثله وتحقيق دفاعه تحقيقاً كاملاً إلا إذا امتنع عن الحضور في المواعيد التي يحددها مكتب السجل التجاري بالرغم من التنبيه عليه على يد أحد رجال الشرطة وبدون عذر مقبول. 
3 - يجب أن تكون القرارات مسببة وإلا كانت باطلة ولا تعتبر نهائية وواجبة التنفيذ إلاَّ بعد مضي خمسة عشر يوما على تاريخ تسليم صورة من القرار إلى صاحب الشان أو موافاته بكتاب مسجل دون أن يتظلم منه ويوقف تقديم التظلم في الميعاد المذكور تنفيذ القرار حتى يفصل فيه ويقدم في الميعاد المشار إليه إلى الوزير الذي يكون قراره في هذا نهائيا.
مادة (24) : على كل تاجر في الجمهورية عند صدور هذا القانون توفيق أوضاعه وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر من تاريخ العمل به.
مادة (25) : يصدر الوزير القرارات والأوامر والتعليمات والأنظمة اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وتشمل على الأخص مايلي :-
1 - اللائحة التنفيذية .
2 - الشكل الذي يكون عليه السجل التجاري وكيفية القيد و
التأشير والتجديد والمحو.
3 - إجراءات وطلبات التسجيل .
4 - تصنيف أنواع التجار واعداد الفهارس التي تمسك بأسماء 
التجار والشركات والأشخاص الاعتباريين والجمعيات التعاونية التي تباشر نشاطا تجاريا والمنشات الأخرى المقيدة في السجل التجاري .
5 - إجراءات واشتراطات إعادة قيد التجار الذين شطبوا من السجل التجاري 
مادة (26) : الرسوم الخاصة بتكاليف خدمات القيد واعادة القيد والتأشير والتجديد ورسوم المستخرجات وأي رسوم أخرى عن خدمات السجل التجاري تصدر بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير. 
مادة (27) : يلغى القانون رقم (17) لسنة 1972م بشأن السجل التجاري الصادر بصنعاء بتاريخ 30/10/1972م والقانون رقم (14)لسنة 1968م بشأن السجل التجاري الصادر في عدن بتاريخ 24/8/1968م.
مادة (28) : يعمل بهذا القرار بقانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية .

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية - بصنعاء
بتاريخ 28/ رمضان / 1411هـ
الموافق 13/ إبريل /1991م
حيدر أبوبكر العطاس الفريق/ علي عبد الله صالح
رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئيس مجلس الرئاسة

التعديلات التي ادخلت على قانون السجل التجاري في ضوء احكام القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م

1 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (2) بالنص التالي :
لأغراض هذا القانون يكون للألفاظ والعبارات التالية المعاني الموضحة قرين كلا منها أينما وردت في هذا القانون ألا إذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك .
الجمهورية : الجمهورية اليمنية
الوزارة : وزارة التموين والتجارة 
الوزير : وزير التموين والتجارة 
السجل التجاري : دفتر خاص بالتجار تخصص فيه صحيفة لكل شخص يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون .
التاجر : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يمتهن النشاط التجاري بقصد الربح
2 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (3) بالنص التالي :
1 - على التاجر الفرد أن يتقدم بطلب قيد اسمه في السجل التجاري وذلك خـلال ستين يوما من تاريـخ مزاولة النشاط التجاري أو افتتاح المحل أو الفرع أو الوكالة وان يرفق بالطلب المستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.
2 - علي مدراء الشركات والمؤسسات في الجمهورية أو التي يقع مركزها الرئيسي فيها ،التقدم بطلب قيد الشركة في السجل التجاري خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ مزاولة نشاطها وأن يرفقوا بطلب القيد نسخة معمدة من عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي وقرار الترخيص بالنسبة لشركات الأموال العامة واصل عقد التأسيس بالنسبة لشركات الأشخاص والمستندات والبيانات الأخرى .
3 - على المسئولين والممثلين القانونيين للمؤسسات والهيئات العامـة التي تباشر نشاطا تجاريـا أو الجمعيات التعاونية التي تكون لها أغراض تجارية تقديم طلبات القيد في السجـل التجاري خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ مزاولة نشاطها ويرفق بطلب القيد نسخة من قانون المؤسسة أو الهيئة العامة وترخيص الجهة المختصة (النظام الأساسي) بالنسبة للجمعيات التعاونية والمستندات والبيانات الأخرى التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .
4 - على الأشخاص المسئولين عن أداره فروع أو وكالات تجارية تابعة لشركات أو منشات أجنبية مركزها الرئيسي خارج الجمهورية أن يتقدموا بطلب قيد الفرع أو الوكالة خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ مزاولة نشاط الوكالة وان يرفقوا بطلب القيد صوره من عقد تأسيس الشركة الأجنبية ونظامها الأساس واتفاقية التوكيل مع ترجمة باللغة العربية معمدة من جهة مختصة والمستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية 
5 - تتعدد طلبات القيد في السجل التجاري بتعدد الشركات أو الأشـخاص الاعتباريين أو الأسماء التجاريـة وفي حـالة فتح فروع أو محلات في غير مركزها الرئيسي يتم إبلاغ إدارة السجل التجاري الذي يقع الـفرع أوالمحل في نطاقها ويسجل هذا الفرع أو المحل في صحيفة التاجر الصادرة من إدارة السجل التجاري بالمركز الرئيسي .
3 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (4) بالنص التالي : 
عـلى التجار المذكورين في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون إخطار مكتب السجل التجاري المختص عند حدوث إضافة أو إلغاء يطرأ على البيانات المقيدة بصحيفة الفرد خلال ستين يومـا من تاريخ حصول التغيير وان يرفقوا بالطلب المستندات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
4 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (5) بالنص التالي : 
يجدد القيد في السجل التجاري كل عشر سنوات من تاريخ القيد أو من تاريخ آخر تجديد ويقدم الطلب من المقيدين في هذا السجل خلال السنة السابقة لانتهاء الـمدة ويقبل الطـلب إذا قدم خلال السنتين التاليتين من انتهاء المدة مـع غرامة بواقع 25%من رسوم التجديد في السنة الأول وبواقع 50%في ألسنه الثانية وتقـوم ألا داره المختصة بالشطب في حالة عدم التقدم بطلب تجديد القيد خلال المدة المحدد قانونا بذلك . 
* استناداً إلى القانون رقم (14) لسنة 1999م تم استبدال المادة (5) للمرة الثانية بالنص التالي :
أ - يجدد القيد في السجل التجاري سنويا ويجوز للتاجر أن يجدد قيده لأكثر من سنة وبحيث لا تتجاوز كل فترة تجديد عن عشر سنوات.
ب - يجب على التاجر أن يتقدم بطلب تجديد قيده في السجل التجاري قبل انتهاء فتره القيد أو التجديد السابقة وفقا للشروط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ويقبل الطلب إذا قدم خلال السنة الأولى التـالية لانتهاء فترة القيد أو التجديد السابقة مع استيفاء غرامة بواقع (25%) من رسوم التجديد كما يقبل الطلب إذا قدم خلال السنة الثانية مع استيفاء غرامة بواقع (50%) من رسوم التجديد .
ج - تقوم الإدارة المختصة بالشطب في حالة عدم التقدم بطلب تجديد القيد خلال المدة المحددة قانونا لذلك .
5 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (7) بالنص التالي : 
على كل تاجر مشمول بأحكام هذا القانون أن يذكر في مكاتباته المتعلقة بأعمـاله التجارية وعلى واجهة محلة التجاري رقم السجل التجاري الخاص به واسمه التجاري وان تكون هذه البيانات مطابقة للبيانات الواردة في السجل التجاري .
6 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (8) بالنص التالي : 
على التاجر أو ورثته أو أولياء هؤلاء أو أوصيائهم أو المصفيين بحسب الأحـوال أن يطلبوا كتابيا شطب القيد في السجل التجاري عند حدوث أي من الأحوال التالية :
أ - خلال ثلاثين يوما من ترك التاجر تجارته نهائيا سواء باعتزال التجارة أو الهجرة أو نقل ملكية لمحل إلى شخص أخر أو لأي سبب كان .
ب - خلال ستة اشهر من وفاة التاجر .
جـ - خلال ستين يوما من تصفية الشركة سواء كانت التصفية بالاتفاق أو بناء على عقد الشركة أو بحكم قضائي أو بقرار من جهة الاختصاص ويرفق بطلب شطب القيد صورة طلب القيد الأصلي وصور طلبات التعديل أن حدث والمستندات والبيانات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية .
7 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (9) بالنص التالي : 
إذا لم يقدم طلب شطب القيد من الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم في المادة (8) من هذا القانون .. جاز لمكتب السـجل أن يمحو القيد بعد استصدار قرار من المحكمة وان يبلـغ ذلك صاحب الشان والجهات ذات العلاقة خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ هذا الأجراء.
8 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (9) بالنص التالي :
1 - يحظر مزاولة التجارة في محل تجاري إلا لمن يكون اسمه مقيدا في السجل التجاري الذي يقع المحل التجاري في دائرته وتكتسب صفة التاجر من تاريخ القيد في السجل مالم يثبت تلك الصفة بطريقة أخرى .
2 - لا يجوز لأحد أن يعمـل بصفة تاجر إذا لم يكن له محل ثابت في الجمهورية يباشر فيه مهنته .
3 - يحق للوزير إعفاء صغار التجار الذين يحدد هم من الخضوع لا حكام هذا القانون .
9 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (16) بالنص التالي : 
كل من خالف أحكام المادة (4) والفقرتين (1 ؛ 2) من المادة (11) من هذا القانون يعاقب بغرامة لاتزيد عـن (10000) ريال عشره آلاف ريال مع مراعاة النشاط التجاري وبحكم من المحكمة بناءً على طلب إدارة السجل المختصة بإجراء القيد خلال خمس عشر يوما وإذا لم يقم المحكوم علية بإجراء القيد أثناء هذا الميعاد يتم إغلاق المحل .
10 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (17) بالنص التالي : 
مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة اشد ينص عليها قانون آخر ..يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد عن شهرين أو بغرامة لاتزيد عن عشرين ألف ريال كل من :
أ - قدم بيانات غير صحيحه متعلقة بطلب الـقيد والتأشير في السجل التجاري أو التجديد أو المحو ويقوم مكتب السجل التجاري المختص بالإجراءات اللازمة بالتصحيح بعد تنفيذ العقوبة .
ب - ذكر على واجهة محله أو إحدى المراسلات أو المطبوعات أو الأوراق المتعلقة بتجارته اسما تجاريـا أو رقم قيد ليس له أو ذكر ما يفيد القيد مع عدم حصوله .
11 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (18) بالنص التالي : 
كل من خالف أحكام المادة (8) من هذا القانون يعاقب بغرامة مالية لاتزيد عن (1000ريال) ألف ريال وفي حالة العودة تتضاعف بحيث لاتزيد عن (5000) ريال خمسة آلاف ريال.
12 استناداً إلى القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م تم استبدال المادة (19) بالنص التالي : 
يكون توقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بأمر المحكمة بناء على طلب مكتب السجل التجاري المختص .
13 تم إلغاء المادة (20) بموجب القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م
14 تم إلغاء المادة (21) بموجب القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م
15 تم إلغاء المادة (22) بموجب القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م
16 تم إلغاء المادة (23) بموجب القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1997م

----------

